# Pokemon all domesticated?



## androidmuppet (Jul 27, 2013)

I've noticed all the Pokemon seen in the series are domesticated very easily when captured.

When you take a look at Animals there can be species too wild that cannot be domesticated.

The Pokemon are not as wild as they were said to be.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Jul 27, 2013)

Well, it's been implied a-lot of times that Pokemon in general want to live alongside people


----------



## Blunt (Jul 27, 2013)

With legendaries, it seems that they acknowledge a trainer strong enough to capture them as worthy of being their partner.


----------



## androidmuppet (Jul 27, 2013)

Blunt said:


> With legendaries, it seems that they acknowledge a trainer strong enough to capture them as worthy of being their partner.



Unlike Animals, you would never see a Pok?mon attacking or even killing a Pok?mon Trainer.

Hell!, Pok?mon are not savage like Animals.


----------



## Xiammes (Jul 27, 2013)

Pokemon attack trainers all the time, what do you think the random battles are?


----------



## androidmuppet (Jul 28, 2013)

Xiammes said:


> Pokemon attack trainers all the time, what do you think the random battles are?



Thats true, but the Pokemon are not predatory trying to eat the person.


----------



## Blunt (Jul 28, 2013)

That's probably because humans aren't most pokemons first choice in food. I'd guess that most are herbivores. 

But there are plenty of pokemon who hunt humans.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jul 28, 2013)

androidmuppet said:


> Thats true, but the Pokemon are not predatory trying to eat the person.



Ghost pokemons disagree with this statement.


----------



## androidmuppet (Jul 28, 2013)

So far in the  Pokemon anime & games you never see man-eating monsters.

The monsters are not dangerous like earth's animals.


----------



## Blunt (Jul 28, 2013)

androidmuppet said:


> So far in the  Pokemon anime & games you never see man-eating monsters.
> 
> The monsters are not dangerous like earth's animals.


Kyruem, Glalie, Froslass, Cofagrgius, Haunter, Chandelure, Litwick, Lampent, Drowzee, Hypno, and Gyarados all kill/eat people. 

I'm sure I'm forgetting a bunch.


----------



## Weather (Jul 28, 2013)

*Sees this, and go reads Electric Tale of Pikachu*

Nope.JPG


----------



## androidmuppet (Jul 28, 2013)

Blunt said:


> Kyruem, Glalie, Froslass, Cofagrgius, Haunter, Chandelure, Litwick, Lampent, Drowzee, Hypno, and Gyarados all kill/eat people.
> 
> I'm sure I'm forgetting a bunch.




I've noticed Pokemon are still very tame they are not savage like earth's wild Animals, hell you don't even see Pokemon eating each other.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 28, 2013)

Read the manga. Then talk.


----------



## androidmuppet (Jul 28, 2013)

Hangat?r said:


> Read the manga. Then talk.



So the Pokemon are violent in the Manga why not the anime or the games?.


----------



## Blunt (Jul 28, 2013)

androidmuppet said:


> I've noticed Pokemon are still very tame they are not savage like earth's wild Animals, hell you don't even see Pokemon eating each other.



*le sigh*

tons of pokemon eat other pokemon

you might wanna try reading the pokedex entries when you catch a pokemon, you'll find some interesting stuff


----------



## Mider T (Jul 29, 2013)

A wise man once said there was "No Church in the Wild" so it stands to reason that Jynx (who looks like a Black Choir Woman) wouldn't be domesticated.  However there's something unsettling about putting Mr. Mime in a Pokeball.


----------



## androidmuppet (Jul 30, 2013)

Mider T said:


> A wise man once said there was "No Church in the Wild" so it stands to reason that Jynx (who looks like a Black Choir Woman) wouldn't be domesticated.  However there's something unsettling about putting Mr. Mime in a Pokeball.



The Pokemon are not anywere near Animal level savage.

Once a Pokemon is captured it's domesticated.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 30, 2013)

androidmuppet said:


> So the Pokemon are violent in the Manga why not the anime or the games?.



Because it's a children's anime designed for profit. The games are still rather brutal, but due to the minimalist nature of the original entry, this isn't displayed.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jul 31, 2013)

so OP's logic is:

"Because it isn't shown, it doesn't happen"

Although, let's not forget that Mewtwo destroyed an entire island out of rage, killing all of the _human_ scientists there and even had plotted to _destroy_ all humans out of hatred.

and let's not forget how Pikachu originally behaved towards Ash. Didn't seem too "domesticated" to me. 

And then there's Entei in the third movie that was going to kill Ash's Charizard had little [whatsherface] not stopped him.

And then there's Gyarados.

I mean..it's just fucking Gyarados. What other evidence is needed for it?


----------



## Vermin (Jul 31, 2013)

must be something inside those pokeballs


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 31, 2013)

Pokemon at certain levels won't obey sometimes unless you get certain badges. :3


----------



## Neo Arcadia (Jul 31, 2013)

zyken said:


> must be something inside those pokeballs



We know pokeballs at least act as power limiters, and IIRC a trainer in BW2 let his Panpour leave the ball and it stopped obeying him.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 31, 2013)

androidmuppet said:


> The Pokemon are not anywere near Animal level savage.
> 
> Once a Pokemon is captured it's domesticated.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jul 31, 2013)

It's a Mon series game. I think it would be irritating if you started catching pokemon and you could not use them immediately because they are not "domesticated" enough. (Explained below.)



androidmuppet said:


> So the Pokemon are violent in the Manga why not the anime or the games?.



Different adaptations, different writers, etc.

The Anime is basically a 30 minute commercial designed for the games' demographic, with a very loose narrative and repetitive nature to showcase the various pokemon that could be caught for the viewer to reference quickly in the games. Given that the primary demographic of the games is young children, it's easier to treat the pokemon not as wild animals (instead like name-repeating anthropomorphic creatures) to make them more kid-friendly.

As far as the games are concerned, actual domestication is handwaved due to the game's simplistic nature of simply commanding a group of monsters to battle and trade. If you had to train that level 2 Pidgey you just caught to listen to your commands before it actually landed a Tackle (or Gust, if we're going by Gen 1 standards) then people would find the game too hard because they can't level up a diverse team as quickly as they could their totally domesticated starter.

About the closest thing to actual domestication in the games was the Shadow Pokemon mechanic in the GCN games, where the Shadow Pokemon would once in a while take up a turn to go into Hyper/Reverse mode - Easily snapped back by taking a turn to call them, reducing the shadow meter and getting them closer to being purified.


----------



## androidmuppet (Aug 2, 2013)

This is something you would never see the Pokemon Donphan do.




Does the manga even show Pokemon mutilating people?.


----------



## Blunt (Aug 2, 2013)

**


----------



## Bioness (Aug 3, 2013)

zyken said:


> must be something inside those pokeballs


----------



## Alicia (Aug 3, 2013)

Pok?mon love Brock's onigiris.

What do the people actually eat as meat? Considering all animals are replaced by Pok?mon.


----------



## Bioness (Aug 3, 2013)

There are "normal" animals in the Pokemon world, though at one point (early in the series) there was a Magikarp chopped up on a plate.

I wonder what Grass Pokemon count as, like if you were to eat an Oddish salad or crack open an Exeggcute breakfast.


----------



## Alicia (Aug 3, 2013)

Exactly. I was thinking about Pidgey nuggets from KFC and Taurus T-bone steaks.


----------



## androidmuppet (Aug 3, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> Exactly. I was thinking about Pidgey nuggets from KFC and Taurus T-bone steaks.



What meat do the people eat in the Pokemon series?.


----------

